

Ask HN: Any service similar to Heroku for php besides PhpFog? - Baadier

Are their any services that provide freemium models like Heroku for php based products besides PhpFog?
======
stewsnooze
GetPantheon is actually funded by the guys from Heroku and focusses on high
performance Drupal (not strictly pure php)

Also you could have a look at happycoghosting.com Once again not exactly the
same but in the same vein

------
aeden
Not yet launched: <http://orchestra.io/>

